# Culinary School in Asia



## ablosh (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm a graduating student, finishing March of next year, but I'm a very passionate cook who has never had any formal training or classes. I've only learned to bake and cook from books, TV shows and the internet. However, I'm planning to pursue a formal culinary education.

Does anyone know of a good school in Asia (because studying farther as I am from Southeast Asia, might be too expensive for my parents) that I might check out online? Or if you know of a school in other parts of the world that grants international scholarships, please do write them down here.

Any form of advice will be appreciated too!


Thank you!


----------



## twisterbjj (Mar 24, 2005)

Try this link...

www.iscahm.com, its in the philippines, all european instructors.


----------



## ablosh (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks! Will check it out. Are you from the Philippines too? Know anyone who studied in ISCAHM?


----------



## spicedup (Dec 24, 2005)

Beside ISCAHM, also across Ateneo De Manila University, is CCA or the Center for Culinary Arts. You might want to check that out as well! I have a friend that goes there, and by the stories he's told me, they're really strict which basically means good education. BTW, yeah, I'm Filipina. Migrated to California though, and currently going to a branch of Le Cordon Bleu. =)


----------



## arun ram kumar (Jun 12, 2012)

hi this is arun from india can any one help me to choose a good institute for culinary education which has a reasonable price tag to it and i am going nuts searching for the options on the web still couldn't find one.


----------

